# GSD Puppies from Czech Kennel



## ClarkDogCZ (Feb 20, 2012)

*Puppies born on 17.01.2012​*

















































*Youtube video*: Vrh D-4 - Ferrari von Agilolfinger + Xixi Clark [born on 17.01.2012] - YouTube


----------



## Superash (Aug 23, 2011)

Awww.... I remember when mine was that little and cute ...... Feeling very broody now  lovely piccies :tongue::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## sallysqueak (Apr 19, 2011)

Aww beautiful  Reminds me of my old Monty


----------



## purrr (Feb 5, 2012)

awwww very cute


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

Beautiful ..... thats all I have to say


----------



## Skoust (Feb 12, 2012)

Oh my goodness, they are so sweet <3


----------



## chaka (Feb 19, 2012)

Gorgeous, unusual to see dogs from czech lines that aren't sable. I can't wait for mine due next month.:001_smile:


----------



## ClarkDogCZ (Feb 20, 2012)

chaka said:


> Gorgeous, unusual to see dogs from czech lines that aren't sable. I can't wait for mine due next month.:001_smile:


Their mother, Xixi, has some Czech blood in her but these puppies are mainly German lines. If you're interested you can look at the pedigree of both parents:

Father:V25 BSZS 2010 Ferrari vom Agilolfinger - German Shepherd Dog
Mother: SG Xixi Clark, HD a normal ED normal, DNA gpr - German Shepherd Dog
-These are Xixi's first puppies and she has been awesome from the day one, taking great care of them.

One of the photos I took today (the rest is in the album below - I don't want to spam with pics that much)















*All the published photos here:Puppies D-4 (17.01.2012) - Imgur

Have a great day everybody.


----------



## Moobli (Feb 20, 2012)

Beautiful chunky pups


----------

